# Removing the Sander



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions for the best way to don/doff a bed sander. My problem is that I do not have a garage or any area that I could set up rigging to lift it in/out.

Hoping a few of you have the same problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If I didn't have my garage, I'd use a one ton winch on a strong low-hanging tree branch.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Call a tow truck company out of the phone book. They should charge about $50 to lift it off for you, no hasles with rigging, you don't have to buy anything, and you don't have to store any lift frames all Summer!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

we use our small loader with forks although a fork lift will work as well as a couple of strong hands .We have under tailgate salters so the can be heavy and combersome.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

find a strong ass tree branch and come-a-long it up, rent a skidsteer or mini exacavator, or hire someone.

Or unhook the sander, go REALLY fast in reverse , and lock up the brakes.


----------



## coachglynn (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a steel frame that can taken apart. Just back under it and use a chain hoist to jack the sander out of the truck, then lower it onto a wood stand I built from 4x4's.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a dolly the same height as my truck bed. I just slide it off on the dolly and roll it in the garage. Now mine is a snowex 1.5 yrd poly Vbox so its much lighter than a steel one. You could make a dooly with rollers on it,then it should roll on the dolly pretty easy.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## WHITESLAWNCARE (Jan 24, 2008)

ya i don't think just sliding it out is an option unless its poly i would use a machine or a chain hoist careful how u hook it seen some bad things happen best with a few people to steady it


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

dont you have a tornado. 2 people can slid it out the back.

JR


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I've heard of people welding/bolting jacks from a bed mounted camper onto their salter/sander. It seems like it would work pretty well as long as the salter is empty. Drop the legs, crank them up a few turns, and drive away.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

FIREMAN Q;223328 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for the best way to don/doff a bed sander. My problem is that I do not have a garage or any area that I could set up rigging to lift it in/out.


Um its a 2 guy job. Remove spinner. Grab the back two handles, put it out about 4'. Sit back end on ground. Grab front handles and set it straght up in the air. Its designed to sit on its tail end. Thats how they are even shipped. If you have to move it, Just built an over size dolly with wheels to set it on when you take it out of the truck.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I nailed 2 2x10 together and bolted them between 2 trees and got a chain hoist. back under, hook up hoist and raise, move truck and lower sander onto 2 55 gallon drums. 10 minute job, no help.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

good to see this post coming back up again. When I posted this originally I don't believe I had my tornado. I have a couple of trees that I could rig something up but they are 15-20 appart. I was thinking about using a couple tow straps and wrap them around the tree a few times with either chain or some strong rope with a come along on it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

FIREMAN Q;223328 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for the best way to don/doff a bed sander


Don & doff.... there's no mistaking you're a firefighter! Be sure to check out our thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43307&highlight=firefighter


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We buy these from a local welding shop for around $900. The legs fold up as it goes in the truck and fold down when it comes out. Slicker than snot.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

You could make up something like a swingset frame out of 6x6's or may only need legs that are 4x4's with a 6x6 across the top.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



YardMedic;502629 said:


> Don & doff.... there's no mistaking you're a firefighter! Be sure to check out our thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43307&highlight=firefighter


or definitly in the NAVY :salute:who-yea!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

mike33087;502830 said:


> or definitly in the NAVY :salute:who-yea!


Thanks for the lesson -- hadn't thought that!


----------

